# Is it okay for a woman to find bbws a turn on?



## Naddynadnad (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey, I'm kind of new to this so I figured this would be the place to start.
Is it acceptable/ normal for a woman who identifies as heterosexual to be amazed by bbws/ ssbbws and be slightly turned on by them?

I just love the way they fully embrace their bodies, whatever size and challenge stereotypes of the perception of beauty.


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Sep 7, 2010)

yep, perfectly normal. at least i think so. the ladies on the paysite board are hotttt. haha. i'm definitely straight but i find some fat women to be very sexy. i wouldnt want to have sex with them though, kinda a contradiction i guess. i just like to look at them. maybe because i'm into being a bbw rather than being with a bbw they turn me on because they represent the body i really want? just my guess. but yeah, fat women are beautiful


----------



## BoomSnap (Sep 7, 2010)

Dear lord no, that's sick. Freakin left wing obama-care hippies. Pffft.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

I just love the way that all fat women fully do this and that.


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I just love the way that all fat women fully do this and that.



We do, Mossy.

Clearly you're just not fat enough to fully realize it. 

Now go spray some floral scents to cover the stank poo in your hallway.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 7, 2010)

mossystate said:


> I just love the way that all fat women fully do this and that.


 
I do get a mild tingling sensation when you trot out that photo of you digging for chestnuts, Mossything.

But that could be indigestion.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 7, 2010)

TraciJo67 said:


> I do get a mild tingling sensation when you trot out that photo of you digging for chestnuts, Mossything.
> 
> But that could be indigestion.



Or that pesky case of kitten crabs you can't seem to shake.

Hey, I told you not to tell me things in private about your privates. GEEZ. Now, pardon me while I go douse mszwebs.


----------



## MissStacie (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh hell, I do it all the time! My husband and I were at the sauna(all nudie, btw!), and there was this well, I would call her a plumper, but she had the BEST figure....little pooch belly with a slight hang, slight back rolls that you could totally see when she bent/turned, and an hourglass shape that was beautiful! OH..and her breasts??? wow...nipples straight and forward pointing and lush and full.....she was stunning...for ME. My husband? Not so much as she's a little small for him...ha ha

Guess I'll continue to look at the little ones and he can have the big ones!

Stacie


----------



## TinyTum (Sep 8, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> maybe because i'm into being a bbw rather than being with a bbw they turn me on because they represent the body i really want?



Exactly how I'd have put it!


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

Harry: "It's a sin and a crime and it's also wrong."
Edward: "But we're doing it anyway, right?"
Harry: "Of course."

Caryl Churchill, Cloud 9


----------



## Fairia (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm the same way with those. Though I identify as being heteroflexible over the arousal of large/inflated women and finding women in such a situation kissing to be attractive while identifying that I can see also see myself with a man.


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 8, 2010)

PeanutButterfly said:


> yep, perfectly normal. at least i think so. the ladies on the paysite board are hotttt. haha. i'm definitely straight but i find some fat women to be very sexy. i wouldnt want to have sex with them though, kinda a contradiction i guess. i just like to look at them. maybe because i'm into being a bbw rather than being with a bbw they turn me on because they represent the body i really want? just my guess. but yeah, fat women are beautiful



I like this response... although i am already an ssbbw, I find bbw/ssbbw women very attractive. I am straight, but I am still very open with my attraction to the bbw/ssbbw world.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

Honestly, I go to the pay site boards to catch a glimpse of many of these women and admire their beauty. Though I most admire a certain shape of BBW--with a slight pooch, huge luscious breasts and a big butt.


----------



## Pefird (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes! 'Cept you're not straight.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 8, 2010)

Pefird said:


> Yes! 'Cept you're not straight.



Not true, my g/f says she'd hook up with one of her best friends and she's straighter than any girl I've ever met.


----------



## Seth Warren (Sep 8, 2010)

Of course it's okay!

I find it funny that many claim bisexuality isn't real when it's far more likely that the opposite is true: there is no such thing as complete heterosexuality or homosexuality. Human sexuality is fluid, so it is far more likely that we are all bisexual, but not in the stereotypical assumed 50/50 model - more likely the ratios are far more interesting and diverse. Therefore, should this be true, we may have a self-identified homosexual who comes in at attraction ratios of 90/10 same gender/opposite gender or a heterosexual who comes in 90/10 opposite gender/same gender.

So if you are a woman who finds another woman attractive when you usually wouldn't, it is likely that you've found what Dan Savage termed "the exception to your rule."

I think this should be studied more.


----------



## Weeze (Sep 8, 2010)

... jesus christ.


----------



## goofy girl (Sep 8, 2010)

Weeze said:


> ... jesus christ.



***like***


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Sep 8, 2010)

I get girl crushes all the time. In my case, it's usually less motivated by their physical appearance as their personal style, talent, intelligence, ambition and/or way of expressing themselves. I'm pretty much a confirmed Straighty McStraightensteen, so I don't find myself physically attracted to them, but I find myself often wanting to *be* them or have some aspect of them rub off on me so I can have a little bit of their talent, intelligence or personal strength.

I've also often found myself impressed by the physicality of some women. For example, there was a woman I often admired when I saw her at the Bally's gym in my old neighborhood. She was one of those women who had no qualms walking around the changing room buck naked in front of other women, and had the most impressive breasts I've ever seen: full, perfectly round and with impressively dark areolas and nipples. Her hips were in perfect proportion to her breasts and I was very impressed and envious of her body shape. It wasn't sexual attraction, but a definite appreciation of her shape.

I felt the same way about an old friend of mine, a fat woman with impressively large limbs, hips and bum. She was unfortunately not a size activist and our friendship essentially ended because she didn't like the fact that I got into size activism. She had a gorgeous, solid shape, like classical painters would paint, but sadly, she didn't see that about herself and often despised her body shape.


----------



## Paquito (Sep 8, 2010)

Weeze said:


> ... jesus christ.



Is it okay for a woman to find Jesus Christ a turn on?


----------



## frankman (Sep 8, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Is it okay for a woman to find Jesus Christ a turn on?



Only if you're willing to have his baby.


----------



## KittyKitten (Sep 8, 2010)

My historic celebrity female crushes are Josephine Baker and Frida Kahlo! These women have something special about them. Love them. I would tongue kiss Frida if she were alive!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd be too distracted by the uni-brow.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, OP, certainly. Everyone is capable of good taste.


----------



## Scx (Sep 9, 2010)

I for one welcome my new inner lesbian BBW fancier overlords.



_Scx_


----------



## Tragdor (Sep 9, 2010)

Threads always like this always strike me as insincere because I feel its pretty apparent what opinion Dimensions will give the person who is asking the question, and I feel like someone who was legitimacy considered about an issue like this would go to a more impartial source. But I could be mistaken and this (and similar threads) could be totally sincere, and if that is the case I apologize to OP.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Sep 9, 2010)

Actually, a friend of mine likes to have a look on a few of the paysite models I like. She is stunned by how confident and great they look, and how natural the entire BBW/SSBBW preferance I have is.
She say things like, "God, she's gorgeous. What a wonderful outfit. Great make up. They dress excellent" etc.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

Naddynadnad said:


> snip/
> I just love the way they fully embrace their bodies, whatever size and challenge stereotypes of the perception of beauty.



Real BBWs know that not all BBWs feel this way--that in itself is a stereotype.

Additionally, that doesn't even sound like something a BBW would say unless she was trying to convince herself or is fishing. Or both. 

You want validation, look within.


----------



## frankman (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> [...]
> 
> Additionally, that doesn't even sound like something a BBW would say unless she was trying to convince herself or is fishing. Or both.
> [...]



Or if she's writing the blurb for a really trashy novel.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 9, 2010)

I've written some really trashy erotica and still no.


----------



## frankman (Sep 9, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I've written some really trashy erotica and still no.



Yet I'm intrigued.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 9, 2010)

Scx said:


> I for one welcome my new inner lesbian BBW fancier overlords.
> 
> 
> 
> _Scx_



I haz kamera!


----------



## Weeze (Sep 9, 2010)

Or it's someone posing as a female.


----------



## Tooz (Sep 9, 2010)

If you say you're straight but would hook up with a person of the same sex, then you are not straight. There is nothing wrong with this.

This, among many other reasons, is why I refuse to relegate myself to any one sexual orientation.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Sep 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Real BBWs know that not all BBWs feel this way--that in itself is a stereotype.
> 
> Additionally, that doesn't even sound like something a BBW would say unless she was trying to convince herself or is fishing. Or both.
> 
> You want validation, look within.


 
I'm not teh gay (horrors!) so I'm not asking for permission for it to be OK to objectify you. But dahlink, you can raid my cookie jar anytime.

Just sayin'.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 10, 2010)

I can dig it.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Sep 10, 2010)

Get a room, you two.


----------



## joswitch (Sep 12, 2010)

Weeze said:


> Or it's someone posing as a female.


But, this could never happen!
Interwebs = shrine of honesty!


----------

